# E~Shot's new pouch design



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm the lucky first to shoot Irfan's new pouch design, which is a bit of an honour! I've shot about 500 rounds through this pouch, and it's time to load a review video. I love 'em - looking forward to seeing what others have to say about them, too, and how they feel after another 1000 rounds.

Enjoy the video, and enjoy his pouches! I've got one more video to make tonight!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good stuff man, huge fan of Irfan's pouches. For me it's a bit small, but i guess it will go well with the bb pouch theme.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Danny0663 said:


> Good stuff man, huge fan of Irfan's pouches. For me it's a bit small, but i guess it will go well with the bb pouch theme.


It feels good with 3/8ths and smaller, for me. I'm interested to see how others feel with them.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Can you provide the overall dimensions?

here ... i'll send you a cold one.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Approx 62mm x 16mm.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the review mate. Still not decided a proper name for the pouch. hope to do soon.



All Buns Glazing said:


> Approx 62mm x 16mm.


Yep... it is 60mm x 15mm


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm looking forward to trying the new pouch. I'm also a fan of smaller pouches for target shooting, and these look great. I have my order in and will report back once I give them a try. I know the original size target pouches last a long time...I just retired my first one, after 5 sets of bands....2 were fairly heavy for card cutting practice.

Todd


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

They are nice! I got several the other day! I'm very excited about them. They are great little size for 3/8 as you said. ESHOT rules!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

E-shot kindly gave me some and I'm going to try them with the next thing I band up. I've been using his standard target pouches for weeks - actually "pouch"... I've only used one so far. Band set after band set and it's still cranking ammo into the air after something like 2500 shots.

I too, like the smaller pouch size and expect it to be my pick for 1/4", 8mm and maybe 9.5mm.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Name for the pouch "Little hammock" for smaller ammo :king:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good review! The eshot pouches I currently use are great, looking foward to the new ones.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I really enjoy his original pouches. I also like pouches on the smaller side. I definitely need to try some of these. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Good review. Extensive and serious!!!

By the way, E~Shot pouches are top notch!!! A compromise between strength and thinness of the leather ...that can't be beaten!!!

Love Irfan's work!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Absolutely. That's not to say there's not some excellent quality pouches made by other folks on the forum, but they are certainly worth grabbing a bunch to experience them. They're my favorite commercially available pouches I've tried so far, and I've tried most.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

Great vid and good shooting ... Please tidy your paving flags on your path ..lol


----------

